# Seriously how furry can you get?



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

So there are the people who buy anthro porn, pay people for murrsuits and end up on the tyra banks show.

then there are the people who draw the porn, get monies, make the murrsuits, get more monies, and end up with monies to have a social life and get a job at walmart. 

then there's the fat ass lowlife that faps to murry purry furry porn, has no job, has no life, cant art, and eats macdonalds and spends their time posting on this forum.

then there's the people who think they are said animal, stay in basements and fuck their dog. 

then you've got the 12 year old kids and 50 year old women who think it's all about cartoon puppies and kitties and it's O KAWAII DESU!<3 <3

WHAT
TYPE
are you?

and also; what type is the "real" furry or are they all furverts?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

Me? personally?

I make fursuits, I make teh art pr0nz ... ok not really but I like drawing gore. I currently am making art for a pixeldogs website, fap to furries, rp furries, and buy plushie foxes.

GODDAMN IM A FURFAG FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Jude (Jan 6, 2011)

He is actually a furry btw


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

I draw when I'm arsed.

I need a place to waste time.

I like the art style concept.

I like some of the people.

That's kinda it at this point.

Oh, and I like making fun of the retards.



Jude said:


> He is actually a furry btw


 
No, he's a tiger.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 6, 2011)

Jude said:


> He is actually a furry monster btw



Fixed..


----------



## Trance (Jan 6, 2011)

I draw the art,
Use the forums,
Fap to pr0n,
Make the music (?),
And fursuit.   

Yet I still manage to have a social life.  Go figure.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

my social life is a bizarre one. which involves a fursuit and a spaceship and a homeless person that's always drunk.

I'm serious.


----------



## Aaros (Jan 6, 2011)

I draw art, and occasionally the pr0n, but I care more about being good at art than getting hosts of people to commission me for porn of their characters. I would rather be good at art all around than specialize in making quick, easy money off the fandom. and I usually fave and look at only clean art.
 I don't suit, and don't go to cons, but I might commission and artist or two if I ever save up money for it.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> my social life is a bizarre one. which involves a fursuit and a spaceship and a homeless person that's always drunk.
> 
> I'm serious.


 
Hobo Shopping Cart races are fun.


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm the cynical and unsympathetic.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 6, 2011)

I am the type that has a real life job that pays well and has nothing to do with furries.
I am the type that draws anthro porn but does NOT get off to it.
I am the type who likes socializing on furry forums, but is not in it for 'murr'.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm none of the above. I like anthro-animals, and I visit this... "forum."

That's about as far as it goes for me.


----------



## Trance (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> my social life is a bizarre one. which involves a fursuit and a spaceship and a homeless person that's always drunk.
> 
> I'm serious.







+




+





=?????


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 6, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woah! That's surprisingly similar to the comic concept I've been working up to for a while now. =o


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 6, 2011)

For me, I have a fursona, I spend a good deal of time drawing, when I do I draw animals both anthro and non. anthro. I talk to other furries online, I may even rp from time to time. I have a custom made tail/ear set I wear just for Halloween. I do art trades and have some commissions from people.

I go on some furry sites, I may from time to time look at a bit of furry porn. But I'm just like "that's pretty nice" not "oh yeah baby,so hawt".

I have loved animals since I was little so really some of my habits just derive from that for example I like looking at animal encyclopedias and have a good deal of plushies. 

IRL, the drawing and on Halloween costume bit is all I do "furry" wise. But online wise, yeah,you can kind of tell i'm a furry but I am not an otherkin and it is just a hobby.

I am a highschool student and don't yet have a job but plan to get one once I am out of high school, none of my irl friends are furries and etc. I have some friends, but am a bit shy so don't really make any outside of my smallish group for the most part. So I'm...somewhat furry overall but not like some.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm the one who does the art. Makes teh monehs. Would draw pr0n if my anotomy skills and age would let me, and would love to buy a tail someday.
I'd love to lose my con furginity someday soon. xD
Highschool student, no job, except for selling artwork online, which is working pretty wonderful may I add  . It's pretty hard to get a job at 16 that I LIKE. (Waiting to turn 17 to work at the Art Store, 18 to work at a chocolate store. HELL YEAH ;D)

Fursuiting? Oh man, I'd LOVE to make one! But I have no patience.
Wearing one? Probably would try out, but the tail and ears are as far as I'm going.

Internet is my life. Other than wrestling, the Wii, and TV.
Urm, no I'm not diesel from wrestling (just started out not too long ago)

Ehhh, I have a huge affinity for cats, hence me name. But I have a great deal of plushies myself. Not all animal related though.
I love animals in general, and a few of my friends know the type of art I draw. (I actually have a friend who calls himself a full fledge furry)
I personally don't call myself a fur, but I am deeply rooted into the furry fandom


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

PrettyKitty1232 said:


> I'm the one who does the art. Makes teh monehs.
> Highschool student, no job, except for selling artwork online, which is working pretty wonderful may I add  .


How the Hell do you sell art? Everything you post lacks limb joints. All heads are bug-eyed with open mouths and are drawn at an anatomically wrong 3/4 view.



PrettyKitty1232 said:


> I'd love to lose my con furginity someday soon. xD





PrettyKitty1232 said:


> lose my con furginity





PrettyKitty1232 said:


> furginity


Seriously? Goddamn fucking assinine furries and their horrible mangling of language. Seriously. Fucking seriously.



PrettyKitty1232 said:


> It's pretty hard to get a job at 16 that I LIKE.


Boo fucking hoo. Try working in the crematorium at your bloody age you whinemonger.



PrettyKitty1232 said:


> Internet is my life.


Jezuhs fucking christ on a bun, can you get any more pathetically typical furfaggish?



PrettyKitty1232 said:


> I have a huge affinity for cats,  But I have a great deal of plushies myself.


I stand corrected.



PrettyKitty1232 said:


> I personally don't call myself a fur, but I am deeply rooted into the furry fandom


Self dellusion is a terrible thing. You are a full out raging rainbow colored furfag.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 6, 2011)

PrettyKitty1232 said:


> It's pretty hard to get a job at 16 that I LIKE. (Waiting to turn 17 to work at the Art Store, 18 to work at a chocolate store. HELL YEAH ;D)


 
I worked at a bar/club when I was 16. It was awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm probably the most you could ever get on the furry scale, I used to be a stereotypical furry until I joined FaF and got the murryness kicked right the fuck out of me.  If there ever is a person more furry than me the universe would just collapse.
However I've learned that it's JUST a hobby no matter what and that no matter what there will never be irl anthros and that so why only date furries like so many in the fandom do and only have furry friends like so many, etc etc etc.
In short the reason why I'm not a lifestylier is cause it's all fictional.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Hobo Shopping Cart races are fun.


 
OMG you get it. I love you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm probably the most you could ever get on the furry scale, I used to be a stereotypical furry until I joined FaF and got the murryness kicked right the fuck out of me.  If there ever is a person more furry than me the universe would just collapse.
> However I've learned that it's JUST a hobby no matter what and that no matter what there will never be irl anthros and that so why only date furries like so many in the fandom do and only have furry friends like so many, etc etc etc.
> In short the reason why I'm not a lifestylier is cause it's all fictional.



but do you work for a fursite? ... I may have got you beat pardner.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1479215392412&subj=1356404654
THIS


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> but do you work for a fursite? ... I may have got you beat pardner.


 About too.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> About too.


 
furry brofist.

I design clothes for pixeldogs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> furry brofist.
> 
> I design clothes for pixeldogs.


 Also I'm trying to get on staff for several furry websites, not sure if I'll get hired for the one site though.  Got turned down for staff position on 3/5 I applied too though(fuck not having previous admin experience can kill your chances  )I'm actually planning on launching a rival site to fa next year after I graduate, but unlike fa it would have subscriptions and prints you could buy like da has to help finance the website.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 6, 2011)

Moving to college this semester seems to have kicked my 'furriness' into the back seat, with more important things to do now.  Like actually having a social life.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't have much of a social life, bu that's less furry related than busy related. I draw, I sell commissions, I use these forums because there are cool people here, I go to a con once a year and I fursuit for charity. I'm not sure what that makes me. I'm probably not a "true furry" as I'm not really interested in the porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2011)

I do nothing...
I'm sitting at the front doors talking to furs on the other side of the door while rather hanging out with anime folks

FAF is my only furry safehaven


----------



## Tally (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you forgot the kind that fursuit/do X for fun.






Crysix Fousen said:


> I do nothing...
> I'm sitting at the front doors talking to furs on the other side of the door while rather hanging out with anime folks
> 
> FAF is my only furry safehaven


 
So...


Zrcalo said:


> then there's the fat ass lowlife that faps to murry purry furry porn, has no job, has no life, cant art, and eats macdonalds and spends their time posting on this forum.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2011)

Tally said:


> So...


 now change that to fapping to hentai, have a job, tends to go outside, cant draw, Eat Checkers/Rally's and spend time reading :V


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 6, 2011)

i would consider myself a "true furry" as deo put it seeing as though yiff is how i found this place though i dont fap to it. i write stories and draw pretty damn well non-digitally compared to some others ive seen in the main site but dont have the stuff needed to post my pieces. but i plan to enlist and theres not many furs that would consider military service due to their "free-spiritedness" and i dont own a fursuit/ any furry accessories


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1479215392412&subj=1356404654
> THIS


 
NO. Now you made even less sense than the fursuit hobo powered space ship you were talking about.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 6, 2011)

I: am (somewhat) active on this site, look at the art, look at the pr0nz, wish I could make the art and pr0nz, don't own a fursuit or plan to, but might consider going to a con someday if I ever see any evidence that this fandom isn't made up completely of fucktards.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a college student, I have an excuse to be poor as hell...I have a social life, I don't have retarded fetishes like 90% of the people here, and I guess you could almost call me normal......hah, a furry being normal :v


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm just here for the art
i don't even have fur


----------



## Charrio (Jan 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Also I'm trying to get on staff for several furry websites, not sure if I'll get hired for the one site though.  Got turned down for staff position on 3/5 I applied too though(fuck not having previous admin experience can kill your chances  )I'm actually planning on launching a rival site to fa next year after I graduate, but unlike fa it would have subscriptions and prints you could buy like da has to help finance the website.


 
If you do, i suggest you keep your closet clean of skeletons, would be nice to see a site run by someone not hell bent on being the sickest creep they can be.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Charrio said:


> If you do, i suggest you keep your closet clean of skeletons, would be nice to see a site run by someone not hell bent on being the sickest creep they can be.


 Literally the ONLY skeleton in my closet is that I'm trans, and the reason why I still haven't told my family is that they agreed to help me financially cause of the shit that just happened.
(seriously don't ask, lemme put it this way my ex-step-dad needs to do a swan dive off a skyscraper and remove himself from the genepool).


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Literally the ONLY skeleton in my closet is that I'm trans.


 wait what
cool


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't draw good at all
I would fursuit if I had the money
I would go to cons if I had someone to drive me
I love the furry art, not just yiff
I am almost obsessed with this forum
I wear a collar and when no-one is around I wear a tail
Almost all of my friends are furry
I would yiffsuit if I ever had the money and someone to do it with
I have no social life

And that is how furry I am.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I would yiffsuit if I ever had the money and someone to do it with
> I have no social life


 thank god
this means you never will


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> thank god
> this means you never will


 haha lol, you're probably the only new users I've liked, in six months.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> thank god
> this means you never will


 I can almost guarantee you that when I get older I will go to cons which would be good enough to meet someone. I would not just go around asking to yiff or anything like that though. Plus the only reason I have no social life is I am stuck on an air force base with few ways of socializing.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 6, 2011)

I draw anthro stuff on occasion.  well mixed with a bunch of other art stuffshs.  never porn.  
I hop onto this forum because its sorta fun.  Im on FA because everyone had one.
Im not the horny little 15 year old I used to be anymore.  I grew up.
I recently quit my job, because of no hours and stupid bosses, but Im looking.  
I have a big social life.  lots of friends. I might go to a con, just to meet people from here and see why its so exciting.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I can almost guarantee you that when I get older I will go to cons which would be good enough to meet someone.


please don't



> I would not just go around asking to yiff or anything like that though.


but then how do you expect to get any?
sex is not like the flu
you do not just get it out of nowhere



> Plus the only reason I have no social life is I am stuck on an air force base with few ways of socializing.


 you know, they repealed DADT...


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> Im not the horny little 15 year old I used to be anymore.  I grew up.


 I have a feeling this was directed at me, am I right?


Love! said:


> but then how do you expect to get any?
> sex is not like the flu
> you do not just get it out of nowhere


 I know.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2011)

oh hey what's this

also is it a sticky because of all the fetishists

haha

sticky

get it


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I have a feeling this was directed at me, am I right?


 oh no,  in no way.  apologies if you felt like it did.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I have a feeling this was directed at me, am I right?
> 
> I know.


 then you must know you have to ask for it
why else do you think they're called sexual _favors?_


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> then you must know you have to ask for it
> why else do you think they're called sexual _favors?_


 I wasn't going to do that, I'm not some creep.
I meant make a girlfriend/boyfriend, which if it works out then ask.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I wasn't going to do that, I'm not some creep.
> I meant make a girlfriend/boyfriend, which if it works out then ask.


that usually doesn't work out very well
look what happened to dr. frank-n-furter


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> that usually doesn't work out very well
> look what happened to dr. frank-n-furter


 I have no idea of who that is.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I have no idea of who that is.


 what!?
get off the internet
don't come back until you've seen the rocky horror picture show


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> NO. Now you made even less sense than the fursuit hobo powered space ship you were talking about.


 
I dont understand it either.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

I just now found this


Scotty1700 said:


> I don't have retarded fetishes like 90% of the people here


 My pee fetish is retarded? :v


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I just now found this
> 
> My pee fetish is retarded?


 nonono
he was clearly accusing 90% of the people here of having a fetish for retards
which kind of makes sense to accuse people of
i mean
this is the internet
there are a lot of idiots around here


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> nonono
> he was clearly accusing 90% of the people here of having a fetish for retards
> which kind of makes sense to accuse people of
> i mean
> ...


 What fetish(s) would that be then? Scat? Only a retard can stand the smell of crap.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> What fetish(s) would that be then? Scat? Only a retard can stand the smell of crap.


 uh-uh
retardation has its own fetish
trust me on this


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> uh-uh
> retardation has its own fetish
> trust me on this


 I have seen retards play with themselves in public.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I have seen retards play with themselves in public.


 some people find that level of brainlessness sexy
god alone knows how
but they do


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> some people find that level of brainlessness sexy
> god alone knows how
> but they do


 I was thinking you meant retards have a fetish and not retards are a fetish sorry. I already knew about that fetish. It is still not as weird to me as scat though.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm none of those.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

Wox said:


> I was thinking you meant retards have a fetish and not retards are a fetish sorry. I already knew about that fetish. It is still not as weird to me as scat though.


i don't find any fetishes weird
i mean
there's nothing 'deeper' to understand about any given fetish
some people get off on x,
other people get off on y,
and still other people get off on a cyrillic letter i can't type on this keyboard
that's all there really is to it

doesn't mean some fetishes aren't disgusting to me
but hey
different strokes right?


----------



## Folflet (Jan 6, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> I'm none of those.


 And I suppose 'Mountain lion' is your pet?


Love! said:


> i don't find any fetishes weird
> i mean
> there's nothing 'deeper' to understand about any given fetish
> some people get off on x,
> ...


 
I guess disgusting describes it better.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2011)

Then there are casual furfags like me who don't whine about shit like this.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Then there are casual furfags like me who don't whine about shit like this.


 
Talking like that will get you no attention here. Try a sexy combination of whine and caps-lock.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love! said:


> nonono
> he was clearly accusing 90% of the people here of having a fetish for retards
> which kind of makes sense to accuse people of
> i mean
> ...



Okay I take that back, I don't hate 90% of FAF dwellers, I hate 90% of the FAF dwellers that HAVE bad fetishes. Some of them I understand, others...not so much. Fuck, urine and shit just isn't sexy. Someone here has a fucked up mentality and it certainly isn't me.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a roleplayer. I like fursuiting because I get to play an anthro character. I like well drawn anthropomorphic art. If it's poor quality, I won't like it. Just because something is furry doesn't automatically make it good: doogal (or however that horrid movie is spelled). I can't draw myself, but I can write. For me, furry stays in the "clean" realm. I'm sort of a prude. But hey, whatever you do is your business.


----------



## Muat (Jan 7, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> So there are the people who buy anthro porn, pay people for murrsuits and end up on the tyra banks show.
> 
> then there are the people who draw the porn, get monies, make the murrsuits, get more monies, and end up with monies to have a social life and get a job at walmart.
> 
> ...


What type am I?
Well, I'm really just someone who, after getting through a typical day of school, friends, and family, enjoys indulging himself in a world not my own.
Okay, by that, I mean I just search for Tauren images, making sure they fit my preferences I guess. I don't draw art, and in all honesty I'm pretty bad at it. 
I don't really search porn, as I generally don't find it attractive. 
And I don't meet much of the criteria you've made in that post. I'm not fat, nor 12 years old, nor a 50 year old woman. :v




Scotty1700 said:


> Okay I take that back, I don't hate 90% of FAF dwellers, I hate 90% of the FAF dwellers that HAVE bad fetishes. Some of them I understand, others...not so much. Fuck, urine and shit just isn't sexy. Someone here has a fucked up mentality and it certainly isn't me.


 
This, this, and this.

I really don't like seeing inflation art with someone vomiting or shitting. Some images I've seen are almost hideously morbid and go far over the top with it.

Then again, bad fetishes really come down to one's personal opinions.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 7, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I'm a roleplayer. I like fursuiting because I get to play an anthro character. I like well drawn anthropomorphic art. If it's poor quality, I won't like it. *Just because something is furry doesn't automatically make it good: doogal (or however that horrid movie is spelled)*. I can't draw myself, but I can write. For me, furry stays in the "clean" realm. I'm sort of a prude. But hey, whatever you do is your business.


 
Just because something has anthropomorphic animals does not make it furry. Doogal was a character from ages ago. my mother grew up with it.


----------



## Branch (Jan 7, 2011)

feh. it's the second to last hobby/interest on my list. but at least it still makes the list. my wallpaper is unironically of the talkative bunny, so i gues that bumps me up a level?

there are some folks in town who do the suit thing and such, but i don't think i'll be joining in anytime soon.

porn is porn is porn. if it's basicly anthropocentric and if deviations fall inside those parameters, then yea-- i'll whistle dixie to it.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 7, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Okay I take that back, I don't hate 90% of FAF dwellers, I hate 90% of the FAF dwellers that HAVE bad fetishes. Some of them I understand, others...not so much. Fuck, urine and shit just isn't sexy. Someone here has a fucked up mentality and it certainly isn't me.


 I don't get why I like urine, I just do. Strange fetish does not mean you're fucked up mentally.



Branch said:


> my wallpaper is unironically  of the talkative bunny, so i gues that bumps me up a level?


 Then I must bump a level or two also. This is my background [NSFW]


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

How furry can you get.
Do any of you remember when I told you of the typical furfag I went to highschool with? The one with the fox tail who printed "yiff" and anthros on his clothes? HE just found my FA accoutna and sent me the creepiest note ever. Mostly because he implies coming over to my house (fuck no) and I didn't know who the hell it was on FA that knew exactly where I lived and wanted to "meet up with his tassie devil girl.. Fucking scary there for a moment then the moment passed and it turned into a dull creeper alert.
He's Firewolf56 on the mainsite and only talks in character. Hilarious. but be somewhat nice. He needs a thumping, but not one that he kills himself over it, ok FAF?


----------



## Jude (Jan 7, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> How furry can you get.
> Do any of you remember when I told you of the typical furfag I went to highschool with? The one with the fox tail who printed "yiff" and anthros on his clothes? HE just found my FA accoutna and sent me the creepiest note ever. Mostly because he implies coming over to my house (fuck no) and I didn't know who the hell it was on FA that knew exactly where I lived and wanted to "meet up with his tassie devil girl.. Fucking scary there for a moment then the moment passed and it turned into a dull creeper alert.
> He's Firewolf56 on the mainsite and only talks in character. Hilarious. but be somewhat nice. He needs a thumping, but not one that he kills himself over it, ok FAF?



I'd never expect that coming from you, Deo


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

Jude said:


> I'd never expect that coming from you, Deo



I have pity for those who are pathetic. To some degree.


----------



## Branch (Jan 7, 2011)

Wox said:


> Then I must bump a level or two also. This is my background [NSFW]



hot. probably more than two. i must restrain myself from such luxurious fantasism. closing a thesis doc. to reveal a mostly nude anthropomorphic canine wouldn't bode well with my professors.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wox said:


> I don't get why I like urine, I just do. Strange fetish does not mean you're fucked up mentally.


 I'm not saying you're mentally fucked up, I'm saying you have a bad mentality. You think bad :V

Oh and I'm fairly certain that if I make a drama llama thread about strange and disgusting fetishes, at least a few people would agree with me.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 7, 2011)

Branch said:


> hot. probably more than two. i must restrain myself from such luxurious fantasism. closing a thesis doc. to reveal a mostly nude anthropomorphic canine wouldn't bode well with my professors.


 I can't keep it on at school though. One of my classmates already thinks I have sex with my dog because he only knows the stereotype furry.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Okay I take that back, I don't hate 90% of FAF dwellers, I hate 90% of the FAF dwellers that HAVE bad fetishes. Some of them I understand, others...not so much. Fuck, urine and shit just isn't sexy. Someone here has a fucked up mentality and it certainly isn't me.


 no
it's definitely you
passing judgment on people for not jerking off to the same things you do is pretty fucked up



Wox said:


> Then I must bump a level or two also. This is my  background  [NSFW]


 that would be hotter if the dog didn't look like his ears and paws were starting to die from lack of blood


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> no
> it's definitely you
> passing judgment on people for not jerking off to the same things you do is pretty fucked up
> 
> ...


 You'll often see me mocking furries with weird fetishes, cause that's just how I roll.


----------



## Jude (Jan 7, 2011)

Wox said:


> Then I must bump a level or two also. This is my background [NSFW]


 
Dude, you're 15. Don't you like... live with your parents or something?


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You'll often see me mocking furries with weird fetishes, cause that's just how I roll.


 there's a difference between mocking and passing judgment
specifically: mocking is funny


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> there's a difference between mocking and passing judgment
> specifically: mocking is funny


 I do both at the same time.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I do both at the same time.


 that's fine
being mean is fine too as long as you're funny
but mean and unfunny people are a waste of space


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 7, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Okay I take that back, I don't hate 90% of FAF dwellers, I hate 90% of the FAF dwellers that HAVE bad fetishes. Some of them I understand, others...not so much. Fuck, urine and shit just isn't sexy. Someone here has a fucked up mentality and it certainly isn't me.



That would be me...

But seriously, furry porn is already fucked up mentally. Now, to preempt the inevitable BAWWING about how it's perfectly normal, it is if you like the clean art, but if you prefer furry porn to human porn, than it is, for you, a fetish just as much as BDSM or tentacle rape. And you know what? Nobody cares. Odds are most people have some weird kink or another, and yet we manage to form functioning societies IRL. Amazing, isn't it? Please just be quiet, the only pathetic thing around here is your hypocritical intolerance.



> Oh and I'm fairly certain that if I make a drama llama thread about  strange and disgusting fetishes, at least a few people would agree with  me.



If you made a drama llama thread about how evolution is a crock of shit and evil government scientists are persecuting your science/religion by banning it from schools, at least a few people would agree with you.

If you made "RAVE: Justin Bieber is fucking awesome" at least a few people would agree with you.

Maybe not in the furry fandom, but most places if you made a thread saying gay people should be shot on sight, at least a few people would agree with you.

Just because an idea is shared by "at least a few" people doesn't mean it isn't completely ridiculous.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 7, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> then there's the fat ass lowlife that faps to murry purry furry porn, has no job, has no life, cant art, and eats macdonalds and spends their time posting on this forum.


 I don't get WHY everyone hates us basement-dweller types. I mean we don't hurt anyone, why call us "lowlives"? :<
But yeah, that one sorta kinda fits me. Take away the McDonald's, fapping and fat and that's me. Oh and I only go on here a little bit. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 7, 2011)

At one point the thought of having even a small group of furries at my house scared the shit out of me because I wondered if one of them would try to molest my dog, and I'd probably have to kill them. Srsly. :c

Also I guess I fit best into the last one idk.


----------



## Kuraku (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm the type of furry that has no job(it's really hard to get a job when you're 14) and goes to school(straight A's since 1rst grade suckahs ( *ï½€Ï‰Â´) )
I also draw anthro art(I don't draw pr0nz lol I'm only 14).


----------



## Fay V (Jan 7, 2011)

Kuraku said:


> I'm the type of furry that has no job(it's really hard to get a job when you're 14) and goes to school(straight A's since 1rst grade suckahs ( *ï½€Ï‰Â´) )
> I also draw anthro art(I don't draw pr0nz lol I'm only 14).


 you're 14. Impress me with your straight A's when you're actually learning something more difficult than the basics and have to hold down a job and debt at the same time.


----------



## Kuraku (Jan 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you're 14. Impress me with your straight A's when you're actually learning something more difficult than the basics and have to hold down a job and debt at the same time.


 Yes, ma'am (ï½€_Â´)ã‚ž


----------



## Folflet (Jan 7, 2011)

Jude said:


> Dude, you're 15. Don't you like... live with your parents or something?


 yes


----------



## Browder (Jan 7, 2011)

Kuraku said:


> Yes, sir! (ï½€_Â´)ã‚ž


 
*Ma'am.

And I'm only furry on the internet. The day I start paying money for this, is the day I start regretting it.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 7, 2011)

Me, not much.

My interest in this fandom extends to my artdesk, that is all. It's a hobby, which means it has low priority. My job, friends and social life comes first.


----------



## Kuraku (Jan 7, 2011)

Browder said:


> *Ma'am.
> 
> And I'm only furry on the internet. The day I start paying money for this, is the day I start regretting it.


 
Fixed! Thank you :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 7, 2011)

The 50 year old woman one...


----------



## xiath (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm the furry that:

Likes the clean art that this fandom produces from time to time.

Would like to go to at least one convention in my lifetime.

Would like to try fursuiting once or twice but can't see spending 2 GRAND on one when I could buy a car for that.

Now owns and hosts a furry fandom centered podcast.

Knows what the outside world looks like.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

I like anthro art and I draw it sometimes, I find the characters interesting and sometimes the pr0n is hilarious.


----------



## Tuss (Jan 8, 2011)

I cause drama,
I laugh at drama,
I enjoy the art and suits,
I dislike yiff,
I don't fap,
I can't stand murrsuits and would quite like to shoot anyone with one,
I draw pretty rubbishly and sometimes get a bit of money for it,
I make fursuits and hope to one day make them for commissions.


I'm furry mostly because I like to be around with people in animal costumes because I know I'm getting older and I can't get my childhood back, and it takes my mind off of that.

But I'm nearest to the 50 year old woman one. So I'll go with that.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm the kinda furry that stays furry on the internet. IRL, I'm one of those emos that sit in the back of the class and don't speak to anybody.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2011)

Tuss said:


> I cause drama,
> I laugh at drama,
> I enjoy the art and suits,
> I dislike yiff,
> ...


 
Well, as long as you're not a bible thumpin' gay basher, I'm alright with you.


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 10, 2011)

Cannot draw

i think that says it all


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm the hipster type that obsesses over sci fi furfags.


----------



## Otto042 (Jan 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I'm the hipster type that obsesses over sci fi furfags.


 I'm the hipster type that liked the fandom when it was more underground.  Also, my fixed gear track bike is white/neon orange and is as bright as my pants are tight.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

I am a artist who thinks in Philosophy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Otto042 said:


> I'm the hipster type that liked the fandom when it was more underground.









You know I soo want to see the fandom go mainstream, just to see how many hipsters ragequit; it'd be hilarious.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 14, 2011)

Kudos, CF. I'm more or less a fan of the art, and a bit of a fursuiter.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Im the kind of furry who makes suits, wears suits, has a very fulfilling relationship, works as a voice over artist, works on biology research, has a peer-reviewed study in the process of being published, organizes a large furmeet, is launching an anthropomorphic club at my university, and is held in high regard in the community. Apparently, I don't exist.


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

if i make a bunny character am i a furry?



FoxPhantom said:


> I am a wanker.


 look i shortened that for you


----------



## Ziya (Jan 15, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> So there are the people who buy anthro porn, pay people for murrsuits and end up on the tyra banks show.
> 
> then there are the people who draw the porn, get monies, make the murrsuits, get more monies, and end up with monies to have a social life and get a job at walmart.
> 
> ...



Your overgeneralizations amuse me, sir. I'd like to think most furries are none of the above, or a healthy balance between normal and any one of those. I don't believe I fall into any of those.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ziya said:


> Your overgeneralizations amuse me, *SIR*. I'd like to think most furries are none of the above, or a healthy balance between normal and any one of those. I don't believe I fall into any of those.


 

DUN DUN DUUUUUUN. You challenge Zrcalo's femininity  Teehee :3c


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm probably the most you could ever get on the furry scale, I used to be a stereotypical furry until I joined FaF and got the murryness kicked right the fuck out of me.  If there ever is a person more furry than me the universe would just collapse.
> However I've learned that it's JUST a hobby no matter what and that no matter what there will never be irl anthros and that so why only date furries like so many in the fandom do and only have furry friends like so many, etc etc etc.
> In short the reason why I'm not a lifestylier is cause it's all fictional.


You too?


----------



## Harker (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't show it in public. It's just a fetish for me, and it stands in a long line of said. I try to keep things to myself, but the people who are aware of my fetish are totally cool with it. The great thing is, turns out my "female acquaintance" is more than familiar with the whole deal, and it adds something to our relationship.


----------



## Ziya (Jan 16, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> DUN DUN DUUUUUUN. You challenge Zrcalo's femininity  Teehee :3c



In the furry fandom, I assume all people are male until they have proven otherwise. With good reason, I might add. xD


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

_then there's the fat ass lowlife that faps to murry purry furry porn, has no job, has no life, cant art, and eats macdonalds and spends their time posting on this forum._

That's me, thanks.


----------



## Lazarian (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm the kind of furry that wishes there was more art and stories that actually has furry/anthro characters in them for a reason, instead of just existing for a kink in someones sexuality.

I consider furry/anthro characters unique and attractive, but they should also be considered to encompass everything we are as humanity as well. Beautiful, ugly, compassionate, cruel...

not cartoons.

Take that as you will.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I soo want to see the fandom go mainstream, just to see how many hipsters ragequit; it'd be hilarious.


 
I'll probably be one of those morons that would ragequit. ;_;


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 18, 2011)

Art enthusiast and socialite among other local furries. (See "Do you meet other furries IRL?" thread)


----------

